# Johnny Stewart Coyote locator 161



## Slingblade_31 (Feb 16, 2016)

Would anyone happen to have this as an mp3 or even have the cd they might want to sell? I have it on tape but it's been in use 15 years and is starting to sound pretty rough. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You could download program for frre that you can record the sound to, just by using a speaker patch cable from your player to a computer. The program I use is called Audacity. If you have any questions PM me. with the program you can also raise or lower the volume and get rid of any noise the tape may have.


----------



## Slingblade_31 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks Prairiewolf I'll check it out


----------

